# 1st Custom Build...step by step



## js

Well, I received the RRA lower parts kit for my stripped POF lower, including the RRA two stage trigger this week and decided to put everything together last night.

Here's everything laid out.... POF lower receiver, RRA lower parts kit, RRA two-stage trigger, Ergo grip










After installing the bolt catch and trigger... I installed the mag release and take down pin before I started taking pics.









View of the trigger (looking in) after the install...









Hammer, safety and grip installed....









Everything seems to working just fine. I'm a happy camper...

Next on the list... LMT Stock!


----------



## falshman70

VERY NICE! I'd like to take on a project like that. It'll probably be next year, though.


----------



## Baldy

Good Job there JS.:smt023 I hope to get something along them lines some day.:mrgreen:


----------



## js

*another update...*



falshman70 said:


> VERY NICE! I'd like to take on a project like that. It'll probably be next year, though.





Baldy said:


> Good Job there JS.:smt023 I hope to get something along them lines some day.:mrgreen:


Thanks guys... 

Here's another quick update and new addition. I installed the LMT buffer tube assembly tonight along with the CQD sling mount, All mil spec. I'm going to put a LMT stock on it later. Now I can start focusing on what kind of upper I want to get...or build. I've really enjoyed putting this lower together myself.

Now for the pics...


----------



## Baldy

Hey JS you done such a good job on the lower how about just getting a kit for the upper? Then when you take it out to the range and that puppy is barking right along the other guys will be drooling all over. That is great satisfaction. Be ready for them to want you to build them one or help them out. Great job and good luck with it.


----------



## js

*new update*

Well, the lower is now officially complete. 

I received the LMT stock today.


----------



## Baldy

:drooling:What can I say but looking:smt119good. :smt023. I like the looks of the stock real well.:smt023:smt1099


----------



## JimmySays

Every time I spend money on a project like that it never turns out quite that good.
Really nice job.


----------



## js

*upper update*

Well, I've decided to build my upper... from the ground up. 

I decided to go with the VLTOR MUR-1 upper receiver. I'll start looking into barrels, handguards, etc. next week sometime, I'm not sure yet of what I want.

Here are some pics of the VLTOR upper... I just received the upper this morning.


----------



## Snowman

Man, I swear I'm going to build an AR myself some day.

Very nice.


----------



## js

*another piece of the puzzle...*

another update... 

I received the barrel that I'm going to use today... It's a Noveske 16.1 Recon 5.56mm match grade 1/7 twist barrel, came with a MP matching bolt and Noveske gas block. It's all coming together, I just need a few more items. Railed handguard (probably a LaRue), bolt carrier, charging handle, flash suppressor and front and back sights.

Here are some pictures...


----------



## Baldy

Looking good JS. Hang in there your doing a fine job.


----------



## js

*New Update!*

Another update... 

The upper build is pretty much finished, I just need a few more things. (bolt carrier, charging handle, BUIS)

Upper parts include:

VLTOR Mur-1 Upper Receiver
Noveske 16.1 RECON Barrel w/ 1:7 Twist
VLTOR Gas Block & Tube
Larue 11" Handguard
Vortex Flash Hider

pics of the process below... and yes, I turned my kitchen into a workshop... ahhhh, the benefits of being single. :smt023


----------



## js

Here is the parts list:

*Lower:*
POF Lower Receiver
RRA Lower Parts Kit
RRA Two-Stage Trigger
Ergo Grip
LMT Mil-Spec Buffer Tube w/ H2 Buffer
LMT Stock
CQD Sling Mount

*Upper:*
VLTOR MUR-1 Upper Receiver
16.1" Noveske Rifleworks RECON 5.56mm 1:7 Twist Barrel w/ MP Tested Matching Bolt
Youngs Manufacturing National Match Chrome Bolt Carrier
VLTOR Gas Block and Tube
LaRue 11" Railed Handguard
Smith Enterprise "Vortex" Flash Hider
Tango Down Vertical Grip


----------



## Baldy

:drooling::drooling:Ah! the satisfaction of it all. What do you think now JS as you have done it all?:smt023 Great job.:smt023Good luck with it and we will be standing by for range report.:smt1099


----------



## js

Baldy said:


> :drooling::drooling:Ah! the satisfaction of it all. What do you think now JS as you have done it all?:smt023 Great job.:smt023Good luck with it and we will be standing by for range report.:smt1099


accessories... :smt033


----------



## js

*Bolt Carrier*

I just ordered and received my "Youngs Manufacturing NM" chrome bolt carrier... Although it didn't come with a bolt cam, firing pin or firing pin retainer... I had to go back and order that... The bolt came with the Noveske barrel.










In it's new home after receiving the bolt cam, firing pin and firing pin retainer...


----------



## js

Well, I've finally completed my AR custom build. I just received my Troy sights and Aimpoint ML3... I'm extremely happy with the way it turned out. 

*Lower:*
POF Lower Receiver
RRA Lower Parts Kit
RRA Two-Stage Match Trigger
Ergo Grip
LMT Mil-Spec Buffer Tube w/ H2 Buffer
LMT Stock
CQD Sling Mount

*Upper:*
VLTOR MUR-1 Upper Receiver
16.1" Noveske Rifleworks RECON 5.56mm 1:7 Twist Barrel w/ MP Tested Matching Bolt
Youngs Manufacturing National Match Chrome Bolt Carrier
VLTOR Gas Block and Tube
LaRue 11" Railed Handguard
Troy Front & Rear BUIS
ARMS Aimpoint Mount
Aimpoint ML3
Smith Enterprise "Vortex" Flash Hider
Tango Down Vertical Grip


----------



## James NM

Awesome.


Whaddya thaank thare js? Thadda shore make a nice rafflen rifle?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


I'll bet the anticipation of launching a few rounds down range has become almost unbearable. Bet it's a real sweet shooter!:watching:


----------



## James NM

What, no range report??

You expect us to believe that a weekend came & went and you just "admired" your new rifle?:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy

That puppy is drop dead:drooling: bebebbbbeautiful:drooling:. I got a feeling it is going to get the job done big time. :drooling:Hard to keep from drooling. :smt023Good luck at the range.:smt1099


----------



## js

James NM said:


> What, no range report??
> 
> You expect us to believe that a weekend came & went and you just "admired" your new rifle?:mrgreen:


I haven't a chance to go to the outdoor range yet... I'm hoping to next weekend. It's driving me nuts! 


Baldy said:


> That puppy is drop dead:drooling: bebebbbbeautiful:drooling:. I got a feeling it is going to get the job done big time. :drooling:Hard to keep from drooling. :smt023Good luck at the range.:smt1099


Thanks!


----------



## James NM

js said:


> I haven't a chance to go to the outdoor range yet... I'm hoping to next weekend. It's driving me nuts!


Man, I don't know how you do it. I'd be Jonesing by now. The research, the planning, the assembly, the excitement, the anticipation....I'd be a basket case. I guess I'm still a kid at heart.:goofy:


----------



## js

James NM said:


> Man, I don't know how you do it. I'd be Jonesing by now. The research, the planning, the assembly, the excitement, the anticipation....I'd be a basket case. I guess I'm still a kid at heart.:goofy:


Oh, believe me...it is driving me nuts! I live in the country and have thought about just going out in the backyard and firing off a few rounds. But, there's about 250 head of cattle back there as well and for the last 2 weeks they have all been hanging out and grazing all around my property line. I only have 2 acres... that's surrounded by 200 acres of pasture. If they start heading to the other side of the pasture I'll go back there and fire off some rounds. :smt023


----------



## James NM

Oh-Tay:smt023 Keep us posted. The suspense is getting to us.


----------



## john doe.

js said:


> Oh, believe me...it is driving me nuts! I live in the country and have thought about just going out in the backyard and firing off a few rounds. But, there's about 250 head of cattle back there as well and for the last 2 weeks they have all been hanging out and grazing all around my property line. I only have 2 acres... that's surrounded by 200 acres of pasture. If they start heading to the other side of the pasture I'll go back there and fire off some rounds. :smt023


Practice with free beef... What's your point?:mrgreen:


----------



## js

Well, I couldn't take it any longer.... :smt033

I fired off 10rds from my backyard this afternoon. All 10rds fired and ejected flawlessly. :smt023

There is barely any recoil... I was amazed about just how smoothe it felt while shooting. Almost felt like shooting a BB gun...seriously.

Now I really can't wait to get to an outdoor range to see what kind of groups I can get at 50yds and 100+yds. That will be at least another week. :smt022


----------



## Baldy

Oh me JS can't you take tomorrow off. Like call in sick or something. You got this puppy yipping with the 15 shots. I want to know how he bites at the 50 and 100yd line. You might have to adjust his eyeball a little but I'll bet he's dead on. Good luck and standing by.


----------



## js

Baldy said:


> Oh me JS can't you take tomorrow off. Like call in sick or something. You got this puppy yipping with the 15 shots. I want to know how he bites at the 50 and 100yd line. You might have to adjust his eyeball a little but I'll bet he's dead on. Good luck and standing by.


I'm heading out to the range Friday morning.... :smt023

and I've got some new accessories that I've added.... An Aimpoint ML3 2MOA (got a few weeks ago) and a brand new Aimpoint 3X, along with 2 Larue mounts.

more pics... :smt1099





































Updated parts list:

*Lower:*
POF Lower Receiver
RRA Lower Parts Kit
RRA Two-Stage Trigger
Ergo Grip
LMT Mil-Spec Buffer Tube w/ H2 Buffer
LMT Stock
CQD Sling Mount
*
Upper:*
VLTOR MUR-1 Upper Receiver
16.1" Noveske Rifleworks RECON 5.56mm 1:7 Twist Barrel w/ MP Tested Matching Bolt
Youngs Manufacturing National Match Chrome Bolt Carrier
VLTOR Gas Block and Tube
LaRue 11" Railed Handguard
Smith Enterprise "Vortex" Flash Hider
Tango Down Vertical Grip
Aimpoint ML3 (2 MOA) optic
Aimpoint 3X Magnifier
LaRue Cantilever QD CompM2 mount, also known as M68-CCO (for the ML3)
LaRue LaRue Tactical QD Pivot Mount LT649-30 (for the 3X Magnifier)


----------



## falshman70

Just came back to this thread after a long time and have to comment of the excellence of your photography almost as much as the beauty of the AR. Well done, indeed!


----------



## js

falshman70 said:


> Just came back to this thread after a long time and have to comment of the excellence of your photography almost as much as the beauty of the AR. Well done, indeed!


Thanks!


----------



## js

*Finally! Range Trip!*

Finally...! I made it to the range. It was raining most of the morning, but that didn't stop us!

My AR shoots like a dream, no issues what so ever... smooth as butter! I sighted it in and it preformed flawlessly. I was shooting at 100 yards and was achieving 1" groups with ease...

Here are a few pics...


----------



## Baldy

Now that's what I am talking about JS. :smt033Something just told me from the looks of that puppy and the way you was putting it together that it was going to be a winner:smt023. Glad to here that it is. Now all your buddy's wil be hounding you to build them one:mrgreen:. It's a beauty. Now back to drooling.:drooling:


----------



## js

Baldy said:


> Now all your buddy's wil be hounding you to build them one:mrgreen:.


They've already started...


----------



## Shipwreck

That is very sweet. I couldn't put all that together if I tried :mrgreen:


----------



## dondavis3

Congratulations on a job well done.:smt023

Great post and pictures - thanks.

:smt1099


----------



## js

dondavis3 said:


> Congratulations on a job well done.:smt023
> 
> Great post and pictures - thanks.
> 
> :smt1099


Thanks


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Looks real good man. From what I'm seeing that think can't help but shoot and shoot really well :smt023


----------

